# Smoked Fish Dip question



## flash (Aug 26, 2011)

What do you use for your binder the most? Mainly for Blues, Jacks, Mullet and Spanish Dips.

Sour Cream

Cream Cheese

Mayo

Combo

Anything else??


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 26, 2011)

Only do salmon up here in Alaska, and we use either sour cream or cream cheese, even cottage cheese or Feta works well.  I am sure that with just a pinch of this and a dash of that, your fish could be the star of any dip.

Rich


----------



## venture (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you tried a dab of mustard in that dip? More of an emulsifying agent, but it might help you bind it up a bit?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## miamirick (Aug 26, 2011)

cream cheese

horseradish

minced onion

lemon juice

black pepper

mustard

white wine

woooochester

tobasco

salt

a little of each

mix cream cheese and fish equal parts

puree well and have fun


----------



## moikel (Aug 26, 2011)

Sour cream down this way. Had a version in the south island of New Zealand that had a shot of scotch in it.Smoked blue cod. Served with a sort of oat biscuit, really good.Lots of early settlers were Scotsman might explain it. Used to do one with pickled herrings diced apple ,red onion,dill & sour cream. Stored recipe in my head hopefully its  in some brain cells above the red wine high tide mark


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 27, 2011)

Mostly cream cheese with a little mayo.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's a recipe that I've used many times and it has always turned out great. Give it a try.

Bill

Greetings,
I have been asked by several for my smoked fish dip recipe. Let
me start out by saying that the smoking part of this process works
well with most any type fish (including salmon). So feel free to use it on Trout,
Grouper or whatever. For the purpose of this recipe, I'm smoking King
Mackeral for the Dip.
I start by brining the fish. You may want to experiment with
this. King Fish (King Mackerel) take the brine process well but some
of the lighter fish like grouper snapper etc. probably don't need the
brine. You'll need:

Kingfish fillets
1/2 cp brown sugar
1/4 cp salt (I use kosher)
1/2 tsp garlic powder (optional)
1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper (optional)
juice of 1/2 lemon
2 qts water

Mix sugar, salt, garlic, pepper, lemon and water. Soak fish in
mixture for four hours, turning every half-hour or so. Remove the
fish and rinse gently. Allow it to dry on a rack until a glaze forms.
Put in your smoker and follow directions for the smoker.
For the dip, serve with crackers (I like Ritz), small breads and
tortilla chips. Celery is also good:

1 cp smoked kingfish or smoked what-have-you
3/4 cp mayonnaise (or use equal portions of sour cream and yogurt)
2 tbsp finely minced celery
2 tbsp pickle relish (I use sweet)
1/2 small sweet onion grated directly into batch
Squeeze of lemon juice
Dash of garlic powder
Salt and pepper to taste

Combine all ingredients and chill

If I recall correctly, I got my recipe from the Florida Sportsman
Magazine many years ago. The above is the basic recipe. You can make
it your own by perhaps adding some worchestershire sauce or some
tobasco. Be creative and it will be even better. And again, don't
hesitate to use the basic brine and smoking recipe on any type fish.
It's really good.

Bill


----------



## flash (Aug 27, 2011)

Cream Cheese seems to be used alot. I have been happy with want the wife uses, but we recently started buying some fresh Mullet dip from a guy down the road and it is fantastic. Of course we now see, according to the same container used all the time, what he is using. Staring us right in the face. _French Onion Dip. _There may be something else in it and of course Sour Cream was one of the ingredients.  Going to have to pick up some of this and try it with my recent Bluefish I smoked.


----------



## roller (Aug 27, 2011)

What Al said...


----------

